# [SOLVED] Re: 192.168.2.1 Problem with belkin router (F5D7633uk)



## Analog Kid (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi John(s)
Funnily enough, its a small world, i just got mine yesterday, I'm also having the same problems, plus i cant get onto the web with my computer upstairs with a wireless network adaptor.
I tried *ping 192.168.2.1* through command prompt and get a 'timed out' back. I get 3 default gateways through *ipconfig*, The ethernet adapter, PPP adapter, PPP & the internet, The first one has nothing listed on it under default gateway.
I was checking another forum and someone else suggested unplugging, then plugging it back it like it was new, Gonna give it a go and see what happens.

*Edit* Meant to say when i type in 192.168.2.1 it does a search rather than the going to the router :sigh: Also had this problem last night then it worked again :4-dontkno

Unplugging also didn't work


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: 192.168.2.1 Problem with belkin router (F5D7633uk)*

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Note: You will need to post complete details of your configuration and your specific issue in this new thread for us to help you.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: 192.168.2.1 Problem with belkin router (F5D7633uk)*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Analog Kid (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: 192.168.2.1 Problem with belkin router (F5D7633uk)*

Thanks John, Feel free to close this thread, I just updated the firmware and *Bingo* it worked like a dream :grin:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: 192.168.2.1 Problem with belkin router (F5D7633uk)*

Yep, firmware is a frequent cure. :smile:


----------

